# Anyone gonna be at L.L Sat. Morning



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

The wife and I are gonna try and make the A.M bite. Gonna try this jigging again. :/


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be out there Fo Sho! There will be 4 of us in my Fish Master Boat! We are launching at the state park. Wish you luck!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

big D. said:


> I will be out there Fo Sho! There will be 4 of us in my Fish Master Boat! We are launching at the state park. Wish you luck!


Thats where we launch out of to. Should be there around 8, maybe earlier. Gonna be in the sea hunt. I'll keep an eye out for ya'll.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll be out, chasin tail tryin to win a couple dollars


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Not me. Be in madisonville mowing pastures. Yea ( not)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The wife and I will be out there hopefully. I have not been on the water since September. Need to dust the cobwebs and dirt off of our Hurricane!

Our boat is a red & white Hurricane


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be there with my son. 22' Baystealth.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I didnt notice anyone today. Besides fightin my dam anchor first thing this morning really set the mood for the day. I have never had so much trouble setting it before. I dropped my buyo on a nice school on the lump and seemed to be in the sweet spot but after 6 times nit being able to set the anchor i gave up tring to fish it. We didnt catch any whites jigging and i didnt notice anyone else catching them either. We tried a few spots around the island and even trolled a bit with no luck. We headed toward the 190 road bed but saw rain on the edge so we turned around and called it a day at noon. Still was a fun day. Im still not sure about this jigging stuff yet. Im gonna give it a few more tries then im going back to the normal way i fish.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

I will be there in a 19 ft century center console.......is the state park ramp in good condition? I am contemplating launchig at beacon


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

gut hooked said:


> I will be there in a 19 ft century center console.......is the state park ramp in good condition? I am contemplating launchig at beacon


The left side is fine. The right side has a huge crack and there is a 6"drop or so. So unless you have a 4x4 use the left and your fine.


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

We should be out there! Should have atleast two of my kids and my bride. Gray and orange Bass Buggy pontoon boat. We launch @ State Park. Hope to see y'all there!


-Dusty


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Cajun Quack said:


> We should be out there! Should have atleast two of my kids and my bride. Gray and orange Bass Buggy pontoon boat. We launch @ State Park. Hope to see y'all there!
> 
> -Dusty


 Hi Mr.cajun.I will be out there in the same general areas.See you on the water.Hope we tear em up this weekend.Pm me your number.I,ll call you if I find them thick.


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Hi Mr.cajun.I will be out there in the same general areas.See you on the water.Hope we tear em up this weekend.Pm me your number.I,ll call you if I find them thick.


Sounds great! Just sent you PM. Hope to see you there!

-Dusty


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

I am happy to exchange info on the water as well if anyone is 
interested


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

I will be there Saturday I am in a 22 foot G3 fish and cruise pontoon with 115 Yamaha. Hope to meet some of you all either at the dock or on the water. If I find them you can always join in the fun with me. Good luck.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope to be midlake sometime on Saturday if conditions allow.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

catchafish said:


> I will be there Saturday I am in a 22 foot G3 fish and cruise pontoon with 115 Yamaha. Hope to meet some of you all either at the dock or on the water. If I find them you can always join in the fun with me. Good luck.


Hey thats my boat. Lol
I got the same set up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Got the new trolling motor all hooked up and running. Looks like we will be out there for sure in the A.M. again. Thinking of trying the roadbed at some point as well. Depend on how the south end treats me again.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

lx22f/c said:


> Hey thats my boat. Lol
> I got the same set up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured you did by your user name. How do you like it? I just got mine in August of last year and I love it. Wished it had a little more speed but 25 with me and wife will do.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

muney pit said:


> Got the new trolling motor all hooked up and running. Looks like we will be out there for sure in the A.M. again. Thinking of trying the roadbed at some point as well. Depend on how the south end treats me again.


Looks good. Give us a report on how it works.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I will be hanging out on the pier at Lake Conroe begging for some catfish to bite as I slaughter more nasty, bait-stealing turtles.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll be out there in my red bass-tracker. I've got a co-worker coming in from South Dakota for a little fishing on LL. Look for us. I'll be pretty well exclusively on the south end.


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

My wife the kids and I will be out there jugging_. We will be in a 20' playkraft pontoon launching from the state park_.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Seems like State Park boat ramp is gonna be busy this weekend.I'm gonna launch at Browders to avoid the crowd.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> Seems like State Park boat ramp is gonna be busy this weekend.I'm gonna launch at Browders to avoid the crowd.


Man i havent been to browders in years. We bought a year pass at the state park last week so im kinda stuck going there. Did you get my pm? Hope to see ya out there.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow . Lady Livingston was going today. It was rough at 7:30 & just kept getting worse. The wife and i did finally catch some whites doing the slab thing. Meet a fellow 2 cooler. All in all a great day.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Not gonna make this weekend.  you guys have fun and watch that dam lake with the weather.


----------

